# loading up photos



## DURANGO (Aug 22, 2005)

I keep trying to put one of my latest ships on the site I have given it up , I keep getting the message [ exceeds file size limit ] and unless it,s explained to me in laymans terms I reckon it aint worth the bother me and these computers dont get on to well maybe someone out there has a lot of patience and can expain it to me best wishes .


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

I got a free image resizer online some time ago. Here is link 
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx 

Once it is downloaded, all you need to do to resize an image is to place curser on it and click right mouse button. A small menu will appear with Resize Picture in it. Left click on that and you can select either a large or small resizing and it is instant. Even the large image is still small enough to upload a picture here.

The resizing leave your original alone, but a copy of it appears with either (Large) or (Small) next to it and that is the resized one.
Bob


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Serious business. Here's a few comments to ponder : 
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=33243&highlight=resizing

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=25192&highlight=resizing

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=6549&highlight=resizing

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=26724&highlight=resizing

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=20183&highlight=resizing

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=21261&highlight=resizing


----------



## DURANGO (Aug 22, 2005)

Shipbuilder said:


> I got a free image resizer online some time ago. Here is link
> http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx
> 
> Once it is downloaded, all you need to do to resize an image is to place curser on it and click right mouse button. A small menu will appear with Resize Picture in it. Left click on that and you can select either a large or small resizing and it is instant. Even the large image is still small enough to upload a picture here.
> ...


 Right that,s that sorted, now all I need is proffesional and as it happens I have the very person ,my grandaughter as soon as I can get hold of her I will put her on the case she is only 14 but she will soon sort that little lot out ,but I have to say Bob and you Stein you good old boys are right on the ball but when I said in laymens terms I realy ment something that a complete doughnut could understand thanks much appreciated with all that imformation she will sort it for me best wishes Dave .


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Dave,
You will be on the right track with your granddaughter, they know a lot more than we do and the info supplied by Stein & myself will surely be clear to her. I made my first website on the instructions of a 10-year-old(==D).

I also have the Irnnfan (probably spelled wrong), but not very keen on it because it takes a number of moves to resize images. With the microsoft thing, it is just right click to get the menu, left click and select size required and, most important, it does not mess with the original, but just make a smaller copy.

I am running Windows Vista, but before than, I had it on XP. Don't know about Windows 7 though, but I am sure Microsoft have some free software for it.

This is a medium sized image done by the Microsoft programme.
Best wishes
Bob
Bob


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Dave , you are not alone in this believe me. Posted a photo in gallery this am.
Not only did it take me 3 days to figure it out , the photo ended up being half
the size it should have been.


----------



## DURANGO (Aug 22, 2005)

John Cassels said:


> Dave , you are not alone in this believe me. Posted a photo in gallery this am.
> Not only did it take me 3 days to figure it out , the photo ended up being half
> the size it should have been.


 Look John listen it aint hard to understand all you need is a decent hammer if it dont work after about twenty goes at it , no wonder I.m on heart tablets , it cant be me it,s got to be the computer I got rid of all my encylopedias because I know everything , thanks lads all the best Dave, by the way Bob great models mate .


----------



## SkyFire (Jan 2, 2011)

There is a clone version of the xp image resizer available for win 7 and after testing it works very well. Just click "OK" on the standard warnings that win 7 puts up during the install.

http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/OS-Enhancements/Image-Resizer-Powertoy-Clone.shtml


----------



## rknibbs (Mar 11, 2006)

There is a real problem for website owners who make it really easy for new members to join but continue to have procedures that require some deeper knowledge to do other things. I think that website owners need to consider the average knowledge level of their membership and make things like adding photos, replying to messages, etc., more easier or better still automatic.


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

Most of you will already have the required software.
Microsoft Picture Manager!
Open your picture in MPM
Click on Edit Picture 
Click on Compress Picture
Select Compress for Web Pages
Save with a new name so that the compressed image does not overwrite the original.
Upload compressed image.

Simples !


----------



## 40907 (Sep 26, 2009)

rknibbs said:


> There is a real problem for website owners who make it really easy for new members to join but continue to have procedures that require some deeper knowledge to do other things. I think that website owners need to consider the average knowledge level of their membership and make things like adding photos, replying to messages, etc., more easier or better still automatic.


A bit ridiculous, Mr Nibbs. You're already using a spectacular bit of technology that can connect you via phone lines, satellite, radio waves and/or cable to people all over the world and you now want it to read your mind and accept whatever you decide to throw at it. Ever thought of writing a program yourself that can do that?

You learned to drive a car many years ago - now learn to drive your computer. Its not rocket science - you just have to open your mind a bit.


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

rknibbs said:


> There is a real problem for website owners who make it really easy for new members to join but continue to have procedures that require some deeper knowledge to do other things. I think that website owners need to consider the average knowledge level of their membership and make things like adding photos, replying to messages, etc., more easier or better still automatic.


You were a Radio Officer surely with some grasp of technology.
If all else fails find an 8 year old child, they can do it, and why? Because they have no fear of new technology!


----------



## rknibbs (Mar 11, 2006)

Chris Isaac said:


> You were a Radio Officer surely with some grasp of technology.
> If all else fails find an 8 year old child, they can do it, and why? Because they have no fear of new technology!


Chris, I was not speaking for myself but for others who have not used computers or the internet as much as you or I. I have however taught computer and internet use in the community and have first hand knowledge of the difficulties they have. What is easy for us is not always easy for others, so a little humility for those not as able as you may be good.


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

First Click :- http://www.bbc.co.uk/search/?q=First Click is what every newbie should read/visit, all the questions that a newbie has will be answered there!

JUST CLICK ONCE ON THE BLUE LETTERS WHEN THEY CHANGE TO RED!


----------

